# Lug nut torque



## heyheyitsmarc (Apr 3, 2017)

I'd caution against using a tap to chase threads that aren't damaged. All the reference I've seen say the bolts are M14, but there's a possibility they could be MJ14, which carry load differently. Not knowing exactly which thread profile they use could risk unintentionally altering the joint. Since your lug bolts go all the way through the hub plate, there shouldn't be any debris in there that you can't clean out with some solvent and a nylon tube brush


----------

